# Les rêves vous montrent ce que vous êtes réellement



## Covenante

Bonjour!

J'apprends présentement l'italien et j'ai quelques questions pour la phrase suivante:

*"Les rêves vous montrent ce que vous êtes réellement."*

1. "ce que" en italien, est-ce que la traduction est "quello che"?

2. "vous" dans la phrase suivante, comment le traduirait-on? Voi?

Est-ce que j'ai bien traduit? _Sogni voi mostrano_ quello que voi essere effettivamente.

Je pense que j'ai mal traduit.

Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Covenante et bienvenue sur WRF,
Tu as raison, ce n'est pas bien traduit. "I sogni vi mostrano quello che (voi) siete realmente" serait mieux tout en restant très proche du français. Le deuxième "vous" est un pronom sujet qui en italien n'a pas besoin d'être exprimé, sauf si on veut insister, comme pour dire vous, sous-entendu pas un autre; je l'ai donc mis entre parenthèses. 
Tu devrais peut-être travailler encore un peu les bases avant de te lancer plus loin . Essaie de jeter un coup d'oeil ici (http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/francais/italien/cours-italien-en-ligne-gratuit.htm) en suivant les Unités dans l'ordre indiqué, pour apprendre les conjugaisons.
Bon courage


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour / Buongiorno

Matoupaschat 

la tua traduzione/spiegazione è ottima.

Vorrei soltanto aggiungere che dal punto di vista grammaticale è possibile scrivere: 

a) "I sogni vi mostrano quello che (voi) siete realmente"
b) "I sogni  mostrano quello che voi siete realmente"
c) "I sogni mostrano quello che siete realmente"

La frase  (c) è, a mio parere (anche se con minore enfasi), perfettamente comprensibile.
Naturalmente lo stile ha la sua importanza.
Vorrei comunque lasciare ad altri il compito di valutarlo.
Saluti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ermannoitaly 
Hai ragione, ma in mancanza di qualsiasi contesto e dato che Covenante è alle primissime armi in italiano, ho pensato che fosse meglio non allontanarsi troppo dalla struttura francese .
Matou


----------



## Clerry

Bonjour ! 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les explications données, je me permets de rajouter "ciò che" à la place de "quello che":
"I sogni vi mostrano ciò che siete realmente"
Je trouve que la phrase est moins lourde et que "ciò" aide énormement les francophones pusqu'il ne necessite pas d'un accord (quello, quella, quelli, quelle).


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, bonne idée, "ciò che" pour les francophones, c'est plus simple d'emploi... 
Ciao !


----------



## Covenante

Molto grazie!

Je comprends très bien vos explication. J'ai du chemin à faire . Désoler du long retard, j'avais oublié de répondre.  Je vais jeter un coup d’œil à ton site web, matoupaschat, et réviser un peu la base. 

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

En cas de difficulté, on peut t'aider, mais tu dois poser une seule question par fil, et précise. Pour plus de détails, voir réglement du forum *ICI.

*​Ciao!

À propos : Molt*e* grazie


----------

